# Wife wants a bow!!



## Houle (Jan 14, 2008)

I am very excited that my wife wants a bow. Both of my daughters are learning how to shoot (they are 7) and after 1 class she wants her own bow. I am not a company man, up to date with the latest and greatest, nor do I buy a new bow every few years (my bow is 14 years old and works fine so why) so I lack knowledge on up to date choices. The problem may be that she is 5'11" and not very strong. I would say a 29" draw but probably only needs/wants 30# or so. So my question is what is a good choice for her? Any and all help and opinions will be helpful. Thanks in advance.

Rejean


----------



## hoyt001 (Mar 8, 2006)

Hoyt Vicxen, just got my wife one this spring. Best Ive ever seen her shoot, loves it!


----------



## acebro19 (Feb 26, 2013)

My wife shoots a PSE Stinger and really likes it, very adjustable and a smooth shooter. Pretty nice rig (for a PSE).


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

That's great!! 

Wish I had some advice for you on a bow for her, but I don't exactly keep up on the latest and greatest. My mom and I are still shooting our Darton SL50's from the late 80's. :lol:
They do the trick and you know what they say... If it aint broke...


----------



## AntiHuntersLoveMe (Apr 18, 2012)

A Mission Craze is exactly what your looking for.


----------



## boomstick (Aug 31, 2010)

Sounds like she needs a crossbow . Easy to load, accuracy and if she's shooting a gun then it should be easy for her to get up to speed. My wife loves hers.


----------



## Billycole (Dec 25, 2013)

My wife has a bear apprentice 2 and Love's it. It grows with he strength. Not sure if it goes to 30".


----------



## DuckSwamp (Jan 11, 2011)

I agree with hoyt001...I laid hands on my neice's Hoyt Vicxen over the weekend. Very well made bow, smooth, extreme letoff. Was about $500.


----------



## fulldraw (Nov 20, 2002)

My shoots a Concept and with the 99% let-off she can shoot all day long. She is only 4'11" and not very strong and she loves it.


----------



## 100 Grain (Aug 24, 2013)

My wife shoots a Bear Home wrecker. She tried them all and this one is the most smoothest, best shooting bow. She absolutely loves it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hunting toolmaker (Jan 27, 2005)

I bought my wife a diamond edge, pink camo of course. Now she isn't jealous when I am out practicing with our girls.


----------



## UPHuntr (Feb 24, 2009)

AntiHuntersLoveMe said:


> A Mission Craze is exactly what your looking for.


Agree 100% on this bow. I know a lot of women and kids that are shooting this bow. It is so versatile from draw lengths to weights I've see. Picking one up for my girl friend to start shooting.


----------



## Get'nLucky (Oct 30, 2011)

AntiHuntersLoveMe said:


> A Mission Craze is exactly what your looking for.


Yes that is what you want....if the wife grows tired of it the daughters can shoot it, if you break yours and are in a pinch you can shoot it too!


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Look into a Mathews Ignition as well. Find one used on Archery Talk. Amazing little bows.

-Jason


----------



## AdamBradley (Mar 13, 2008)

Sorry kind of came into this discussion late. But check out the PSE chaos. Sweet light little bow. Shoots like a beast! Great deals on ebay for them bare-bones to build up.


----------



## outfishin_ (Jul 28, 2004)

AntiHuntersLoveMe said:


> A Mission Craze is exactly what your looking for.


I agree I have one for my daughter....The draw length goes from 15-30 inches and the draw weight goes from 15lbs -70lbs...all without changing any parts. real slick....and of the wife gives up on shooting a bow...it will fit your kids as well.


----------



## SouthPaw! (Sep 18, 2014)

I'm sure there are several out there that will fit the bill. My two cents, the diamond infinite edge - it has an adjustable draw weight from 5 to 70 lbs, not sure on the draw length. Nice and quiet too. My 13 yr old son got his for Christmas and he enjoys it.


----------



## AdamBradley (Mar 13, 2008)

These last 3 are imo the top choices. All will treat her well!


----------



## Copper15 (Oct 17, 2012)

I'm not up to date on all the different bows either but my advice is get the bow that SHE likes the most. Otherwise if she isn't enjoying it she'll blame you! If she picks it out she'll stick with it longer.


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

I once got a bow for my wife....
BEST trade in history!
<----<<<


----------

